# Watercooled mitx case idea



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been thinking for awhile now I would like to do a compact matx build, but could not find what I was looking for there. I found closer cases in itx for factor but still not quite what I wanted. I was not even sure what I wanted then. Now I have a decent idea. I made a picture.







You might recognize this as an altered coolermasters new matx silencio. I did not use it for any particular reason, I just was looking the picture of it when I decided to make the picture above. The layout is what is important not the case. This is simply and idea nothing more.

I will let the layout speak for itself. Comments?


----------



## freeboy (Aug 14, 2013)

looks good, where is the rad going? ideas on pumps? That a WHOLE lot of cooling... are you looking at multiple water cooled video cards ?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2013)

freeboy said:


> looks good, where is the rad going? ideas on pumps? That a WHOLE lot of cooling... are you looking at multiple water cooled video cards ?



The idea is around my needs. I have an apogee drive II. Cpu block/pump. Radiator would go at the very top of the case. See where I said radiator support. I personally want a compact case that can fit my 7970, I wont be getting a second one, and my alphacool 240 monsta. That radiator is a hard one to fit because it is so fat. I like it though. Cools my 2500k and 7970 spectacularly.

The ncase m1 is really close to what I would want. It just has limited psu size options and can't fit my monsta. If I had skills I would mod the ncase and put my monsta on top. Right now all I have are ideas. Thought I would share.


----------



## freeboy (Aug 14, 2013)

I understand, I looked and looked for cases.. My shrouded sr-1 black ice with only three fans.. 120X3 is a nightmare.. its something like 5.5 x 17.5 by 6.. may have one of the 5 and sixes off a little.. but is too big to fit any normal case ... please keep up the updates as Im sure there are many here who are interested...
R u interested in my solution?

I looked hard at a bunch of HAF cases and the cubish ones too,,, ended up deciding cases where not designed for huge fans shrouded radiators... 
good luck


----------



## Vario (Aug 14, 2013)

Have you looked at the CM N200?


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 14, 2013)

i like it. but water cooled mitx sounds better


----------



## freeboy (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm doing a custom loop and case from scratch .. I'm using an old solid wood tv stand on rollers and will have this as a testing bench for case ideas 
Good luck


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2013)

What about the Arc mini? can fit a 120.2 on the roof+120.2 in front, ans 120.1 on floor.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2013)

The ncase m1 is 9.45" x 6.3"x 19.91"Say I were to mod it to fit my 9.45" x 6.3"x 19.91" alphacool radiator, it would be 15.45" x 6.3"x 12.91"

The arc mini is. 19.06" x 8.27" x 15.84".

The layout I have in the OP is far more compact. Although you can fit a ton of stuff in that arc mini.

A lot of this comes down to being picky and blah blah blah.

The image in the OP I modified an image of that new silencio. The case was unimportant but I like the layout. Here is another example but with the ncase. Smaller, and more compact. Perfect for what I would want.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2013)

The Corsair Obsidian 350D claims it can support 1x280mm rad and 1x240mm rad.

Corsair Obsidian Series 350D CC-9011028-WW Black A...

I have one of these and a Define Mini and the Corsair, while smaller, seems to have more room inside. I like them both but for a w/c setup the 350D would be my choice.  

@tigger- thanks for that pic of the Arc Mini  I may look for one of those for my X58 mATX setup


----------



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> The Corsair Obsidian 350D claims it can support 1x280mm rad and 1x240mm rad.
> 
> Corsair Obsidian Series 350D CC-9011028-WW Black A...
> 
> ...



The depth of the monsta rads makes it hard. 80mm thick. I do like the 350d and did look at it awhile back. I have the 550d now with the alphacool rad up front. I don't even have an itx system either.

Another odd requirement by me is that I want the radiator be above the cpu. I don't use a reservoir, my radiator has a large chamber so I just use that. Yes I could just get a reservoir but meh.

And if I really wanted to go compact I would just go with the ncase m1 and get some slim rad in there.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 26, 2013)

More of my idea. I did a little throw together in sketch up to give better visual of what I am thinking. This is what I would like. This is just a throw together in sketch up. The radiator I would use is an 80mm thick alphacool 240mm. The rad in the sketchup is a black ice gtx 240mm with 38mm fans.

Dimensions would roughly be: 16 inches High, 13 inches long, 8 inches wide. It would have mild cable management. Power supply could be flipped around so fan is intake from outside. Power and reset would probably go above the psu and below the radiator. Airflow would be positive from the 120/140mm side intake fan, which is only too cool the motherboard etc. The back side would be very perforated.


----------

